# Show me ur 2.5g GLASS TANKS



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*all 2.5 gallon glass tanks welcome!*
be it undivided, divided two way or divided three... there will be no discussion of appropriate tank size in the thread. Thanks 

*pics please!*

I'll start with an old one of mine...


----------



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

That's a 2.5? o.o It looks so big. Or is the fish just small (and cute)? I wish I had one to show off. Hopefully in the spring...


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

While I have one, it is a drum bowl, so I don't think it is the type you are looking for!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Kytkattin said:


> While I have one, it is a drum bowl, so I don't think it is the type you are looking for!


well if its made of glass>.> XD why not


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

heres mine. it is my newest tank. i wish they sold these little glass tanks at my LFS. 









i want another live plant for it but i dont want another anubia. im kicking myself for not buying the hornwort from petsmart because we were in the city visiting and we wont be back till January. i didnt know if it would survive without proper lighting so i didnt buy it and then i checked it out when i got home and it looks like it would have been fine. java moss would be good too but i cant find that anywhere! i have anubias in all my small critter keepers since they do fine without direct light.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

woot I love Java moss XD mine's growing nicely 
you have a hydot theo heater! those are great


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

yep switching all my heaters to to them because they are adjustable and only 25 watts, right now most of my critter keepers have the 50 watt tetra heaters, they keep the tank at 78 but if i ever need to raise the temp i cant. plus 50 watts is over kill really.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

this tank isn't exactly sparkling clean right now, but you get the idea. ;-)


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

oooh i like that one.  i like how they dont look like they are only 2.5 gallons. especially if they are heavily planted


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

^+1
hahaha I was just about to say that XD


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

I love how the 2.5G are just big enough to plant nicely, but have a really nice footprint. That one is right next to my computer so I constantly get distracted and end up watching the fish instead of doing my work. ;-)


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice, all of them. What are you all using for lights.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Those look great everyone!


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

I have an all-glass light strip for the 2.5 with a 10w mini screw fluorescent in it. I've also used a desktop lamp with a 13w spiral cfl. Both grow my plants well, and I like the look of the strip better. ;-)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a desktop clamp lamp with 23w 6500k cfl


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I have a desktop clamp lamp with 23w 6500k cfl


You must grow some awesome stuff with 23w. Mine is a NPT and the light just gives enough to keep all the plants happy without being crazy. ;-)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Gryphon said:


> You must grow some awesome stuff with 23w. Mine is a NPT and the light just gives enough to keep all the plants happy without being crazy. ;-)


I grow alot of different plants  probably have grown about 30 different species.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

@Gryphon

Ahh, a NPT. Thats whay I couldn't see a filter. Nice job hiding the heater.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I pride myself inhiding filter and heater. thermometer isnt too well hidden however. have to be able to read it>.>


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I pride myself inhiding filter and heater. thermometer isnt too well hidden however. have to be able to read it>.>


yeah, that's the same with my tank. My thermometer is front and center so I can see it whenever I look at the tank.  It's cool how well the plants hide the heater though!


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

@Hallyx I imagine the fish in your avatar to have Al Green's voice.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Agility4fun said:


> @Hallyx I imagine the fish in your avatar to have Al Green's voice.


Im thinking more Barry White...


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh whoops, yes I meant Barry White.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

;-}


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Does a 3 gallon that only has 2.5 gallons in it count? I understand if it doesn't. With all the decorations and the space I leave at the top, I was only able to put 2.5 gallons of water in it.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

mines only 2g but I'll still show it...not an actual "tank" but its 2g of nice clean warm water  he has an under tank heater right now but his 25w adjustable one is on the way, s/b here any day now!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yay for new heaters!!!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

the under tank one worked great until it started getting colder here, then it fluxuated too much so hopefully by Wed night I can have the new one in and Sushi can have something to "give thanks" for on thurs lol


----------



## MeowMeow (Nov 18, 2012)

My new 2.5, so new it was only set up yesterday. Haven't had a betta since middle school? Going from "tiny" goldfish bowl to at least a 1g very new still looking for plants


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oooh a brandy bowl  make sure those plants are soft!


----------



## MeowMeow (Nov 18, 2012)

aokashi said:


> oooh a brandy bowl  make sure those plants are soft!


I had to make do with these silk fake plants. Yes made sure the were they look pretty rough but that spiky one is silky. 
I really had to get him out of what he was in. Small .5 desk thingy :-( He already seems so much happier.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

love the brandy bowl, very cute!


----------



## MeowMeow (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Meow seems get happy now, btw I think sushi is an adorable name for a beautiful boy. What's that plant/decoration at the bottom of you vase?


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

awww thanks, I was being silly when I named him, thought I was being original but I have seen others named that since I got him, oh well, anyway I dont eat fish so I figured it would be ok to name him after food hahaha My next one is gonna be Chumlee (like on pawn stars hahahah) I got the red articificial plant off of ebay http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...lant+Ornament+for+Aquarium&_sacat=0&_from=R40 but he has a live pothos in there are well which he LOVES!


----------



## 5150wicd4fish (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't have a 2.5 to show you..but just wanted to say I enjoyed this post , great tanks everyone!


----------



## MeowMeow (Nov 18, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> awww thanks, I was being silly when I named him, thought I was being original but I have seen others named that since I got him, oh well, anyway I dont eat fish so I figured it would be ok to name him after food hahaha My next one is gonna be Chumlee (like on pawn stars hahahah) I got the red articificial plant off of ebay http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...lant+Ornament+for+Aquarium&_sacat=0&_from=R40 but he has a live pothos in there are well which he LOVES!


I've had three betta's in my life Wally royal blue vail tail whom I believe I named after an alligator (idk either) lol :dunno: and Rupert Red Halfmoon named after Rupert Grint. Gotta have fun somehow right? I like the name Chumlee. 

I also what a plant for Meow is the pothos pretty easy to grow? Or rather would you suggest it?


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

*Fievel's 2.5gal*

This is Fievel's 2.5 gallon....I actually just got him a new heater (the Hydor Theo one, he had a nonadjustable one before) and a new a filter (a Tom mini). He seems to be pretty happy! Oh, and I just did a water change so there are a lot of bubbles on the glass....


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> I've had three betta's in my life Wally royal blue vail tail whom I believe I named after an alligator (idk either) lol and Rupert Red Halfmoon named after Rupert Grint. Gotta have fun somehow right? I like the name Chumlee.
> 
> I also what a plant for Meow is the pothos pretty easy to grow? Or rather would you suggest it?


CUTE NAMES!....pothos is REALLY easy to grow, in fact its hard to kill which is why its my plant of choice b/c I have a brown thumb lol...however its only semi-aquatic so u dont see it suggested as often as other plants. I have the golden variety. up until here recently I has the roots submerged and the leaves emerged but for the last month or so I have experimented with having it it in the water with like 2-3 leaves out to collect oxygen. I was told its safe to do I just have to watch for any signs of rot or decay and remove it if i see any but so far its looking great and I have even sprouted about 3 new leaves, plus my fish LOVES it being in there.

oh and "tromboneplaya" I ADORE your little beehive, so cute! (love the name too, american tale was a great movie!)


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks!! I got it at petsmart....one of my favorite decorations!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

These tanks are either 2.5 or 2.65 gals. The 2.65 tank is acrylic, but holding up nicely for the age.


This is my Shelly, he's my nervous nelly and a tail biter. Was sold as a HM, but might just be a delta.









Never named him, couldn't think of one proper. He's in a 10L or about 2.65G tank. Bad shot.









This was Anna and her tank. She was a fiesty lady.









This was Onyx, in QT.









And here is my Scuzi, he started it all for me. My horrid tail biter


----------



## Beckwithbabe (Nov 8, 2012)

*Here are 3 of mine*

The red one is Derby


Edit: the other 2 are below this post I'm new to adding pictures hehe


----------



## Beckwithbabe (Nov 8, 2012)

Here's Beenie


----------



## Beckwithbabe (Nov 8, 2012)

And.... Tidbit


----------



## MeowMeow (Nov 18, 2012)

Beck they are all beautiful, Tidbit has very interesting colors on him.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

very nice beck! the 2.5 rectangular tanks are my favs


----------



## Beckwithbabe (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! I love my little betta family <3


----------



## chadi (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thats one of the nicer silk/plastic tanks that I've seen


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

All these tanks a beautiful. Makes me want more for an army of Bettas but my husband gives me dirty looks every time he see me cruising the aquarium section of a fish supply website.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

aokashi said:


> yay for new heaters!!!


got my new heater today, its way bigger than the pic made it look which kinda peeved me out a bit b/c it was hard to get into my small tank and looks kinda tacky but as long as hes warm I guess thats all that really matters right. I adjusted to right at 80 (26.6c if Im not mistaken) and now Im just watching my thermometer to make sure it stays at the right temp. I may keep my eyes peeled for a smaller one and reserve this one for a bigger tank in the future but for now atleast it beats the heat mat I was using, his temp fluctuated too much in that one ( but is was still better than nothing)

right now sushi is just circling the heater and flaring at it, but he did that when I added is thermometer as well so hopefully he will get used to it and learn to appreciate it as well. atleast till mommy can get him a smaller one....


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I just redid my tank today too. Kuro pretty much ignored everything that went on. I'm just annoyed by that sand... it turned out to be too white. *throws a fit*


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Lovely, Aokashi. The sand will soon be covered by that grass. It'll look nice. And, as usual, no sign of heater or filter. Amazing!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

*eyes top left corner of tank >.>
reallllly? I see them as plain as day! D:

but thank you for the lovely complements 
Im not sure how the dwarf hair grass will do without CO2 but I guess it's wait and see...


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

my heater didnt last long...damn thing started making the power converter burn up so I had to go back to the heat mat until I can find a safe heater for both my fish and my HOUSE! Im a little ticked off


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> my heater didnt last long...damn thing started making the power converter burn up so I had to go back to the heat mat until I can find a safe heater for both my fish and my HOUSE! Im a little ticked off



why do u need a power converter?


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

well I bought a heater off ebay and it was a 220v and I ddint know it till I had already paid so I bought a converter and needless to say I should have just sprung for a heater off amazon instead cuz theres no way Im leaving that thing plugged in after how hot it got today in just 10min (the converter) hopefully I can get them both returned and not be out too much on shipping and buy something better. I need something pretty small though b/c his tank is only 2g and its curved so its hard to fit a long heater in it (which was another gripe I had with this one, it was HUGE compared to the pic so I had to float it)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oh I have one of those, you dont need the converter, it will work perfectly.
Actually if you look real close at the pic of my tank I have above, might have the exact same one on the left


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

aokashi said:


> oh I have one of those, you dont need the converter, it will work perfectly.
> Actually if you look real close at the pic of my tank I have above, might have the exact same one on the left


looks pretty close to what I have, hard to tell with the plants....heres the one I bought http://www.ebay.com/itm/140759173681?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 only the one in the pic looks nice and compact and the one I got is crazy big so Im hoping maybe they just sent me the wrong one and I can get a replacement. good to know it can be used w/o the converter, although Im such a chicken I might not lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yep exact same one.
they took the photo from below so it looks shorter. but adjustable heaters dont really get any smaller than this one 

it's a good heater. believe me.

and if you want more feedback on the same heater, dragonfish has like 5.... so you can pm him/her and ask


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

aokashi said:


> yep exact same one.
> they took the photo from below so it looks shorter. but adjustable heaters dont really get any smaller than this one
> 
> it's a good heater. believe me.
> ...


ok awesome! I will have to try it out in a bucket like u suggested in our PM and see ow it does
THANKS!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yup XD goodluck!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Aokashi,

Why don't you lay your heater down horizontally like I do. Once you've adjusted it to the right temperature, you shouldn't have to mess with it. Those Hagen's are pretty reliabe that way.

I don't have to unplug either my heater or my filter when performing pwc's.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> Aokashi,
> 
> Why don't you lay your heater down horizontally like I do. Once you've adjusted it to the right temperature, you shouldn't have to mess with it. Those Hagen's are pretty reliabe that way.
> 
> I don't have to unplug either my heater or my filter when performing pwc's.


I did think about it... but the tank is pretty much planted on all sides.... an if you've ever ran a small tank, you'll notice that the heater seems incredible bulky no matter where you put it..... so I have the heater upright.... near the filter intake to provide some circulation. 
I dont have a hagen in this tank XD the hagen eleite is actually too tall for this tank T_T

oh and I also took off the suction cups to cut down on bulk. so the heater's basically kept verticle by gravity and the physics of the cord pulling away from it >.>

When I do water changes (as rare as that is) I run a line in and a line out... one from a filled gallon bottle above and one into an empty gallon bottle below. this simultaneous WC method chanes out about 25% of the water whithout lowering the water lever significantly. my fish cant even feel it


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

That's brilliant. I thought of a number of reasons why that wouldn't work, so I never tried it. I will now, though. Thanks.


----------

